

Mossberg: Apple's MobileMe Is Far Too Flawed To Be Reliable - nickb
http://ptech.allthingsd.com/20080723/apples-mobileme-is-far-too-flawed-to-be-reliable/

======
joshwa
Seems like there is definitely a market for "exchange for the rest of us" done
right... I wonder what the minimum feature set for an Exchange-compatible
email/calendar sync server might be.

